# Schwarzer Bildschirm und fabrige horizontale Streifen



## DoktorX (1. November 2011)

Hi

Mein Samsung 223BW ist defekt. Grafikkarte kann ich ausschliessen, da ich einen (baugleichen und gleichalten) 223BW angeschlossen habe und die Probleme nicht habe. Nun zur Geschichte:
Vor einiger Zeit ist mein Bildschirm während dem Zocken schwarz geworden. Hinzu kamen später farbige (vor allem rot und grün) horizontale Streifen. Erst dachte ich an die Grafikkarte, aber als die Probleme im Windows-Betrieb auftraten, war ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Nun habe ich heute den anderen Monitor angeschlossen und es funktioniert tadellos.

Ich möchte nun wissen, ob das auf ein defektes Panel hindeutet oder auf das Netzteil oder auf sonst was. Ich möchte abwägen, ob sich eine Reperatur lohnt.

Danke.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

> Ich möchte abwägen, ob sich eine Reperatur lohnt.


Das hier sieht nach einem defekt der Elektronik/Panels aus. Eine Reparatur wäre hier sicher nicht billig. Ich würde mich nach einer Alternative umschauen. Oder aber du schaust mal in Ebay, ob es den Monitor noch gebraucht zu haben gibt.


----------



## DoktorX (2. November 2011)

Danke! Das reicht mir so schon. Dann gibt es den Dell Ultrasharp blabla-bezeichnung 23" mit e-IPS Panel.


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

Wenn du damit den U2311 meinst, ist das schon eine gute Wahl. Bedenke aber das du für einen kleinen Aufpreis schon den U2412M bekommst. 

Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dexter74 (7. November 2011)

Was ist denn an den Dell Geräten außer den für die heutige Zeit doch extrem hohen Stromverbrauch so besonders? 
In einem anderen Forum war vom Panel die Rede und ein Youtube Vergleichsvideo verlinkt. Abgesehen davon das kein normaler Mensch aus dem Winkel auf den Monitor schaut, sehe bei meinem Asus trotz TN Panel da ein gestochen scharfes Bild und nicht so Matsch wie im Video.


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

Das Panel ist hier der größte Unterschied. Die Farben und die Farbabstufung sind im Vergleich zu TN-Panels einfach besser/vielfälltiger. 
Ein Youtube-Video ist hier sinnlos. Sowas muss man selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Dexter74 (7. November 2011)

wie gesagt auf den Video war IPS gegen TN Panel und ab einem bestimmten Winkel konnte man auf den Monitor mit dem TN Panel nur noch raten was da zu sehen ist weil das einfach nur ein "Matsch" (merkwürdige Gebilde) waren. Blickwinkelabhänigkeit das soll der große Unterschied sein, das was man auf den Video sieht kenne ich z.B. nur von meinem alten Notebook, den TFTs bei meinen alten AG und vom meinen alten (kaputten) FSC Monitor. 
Beim Asus und beim ganz alten Xerox 17" TFT (hängt am zweiten PC) sehe ich das nicht in der Form, beide Bilder bleiben scharf. Nur beim Xerox wird es ab einem bestimmten Winkel heller, der ist aber gute 6 Jahre alt, hat einen Blickwinkel von 140° und eine Glasscheibe davor.


----------



## DoktorX (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich meinte damals den Dell U2312HM. Den habe ich mir auch gekauft und es ging bis vor kurzem gut.
Die Gründe für den Dell waren die guten Reviews und 'ne Empfehlung. Ich wollte ausserdem einen 16:9 Bildschirm, den ich in der Höhe verstellen kann. Bisher war ich mit Samsung zufrieden und in der Preisklasse des Dells gab es einige Samsung Geräte, die aber nur TN-Panels hatten. Warum also ein TN-Panel nehmen, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld ein e-IPS haben kann? Hat mich btw locker flockig 300 Franken gekostet.

Aber eben jetzt... Gestern BF3 erhalten, heute gespielt und habe wieder beim Spielen schwarzes Bild (keine farbigen Streifen). Der Ton läuft weiter. Mal dauert es nur wenige Sekunden, mal sogar mehr als 10. Wird wohl die Grafikkarte sein, oder?
Ist halt wahnsinnig komisch, da der andere Samsung funktioniert hat. Ich glaube kaum, dass der Dell schon hinüber ist.
Habe eine GTX 460 für sagenhafte 110 Franken gesehen, die ich sonst mal kaufen würde, vorausgesetzt, mein Enermax Liberty AWT 400 reicht dafür aus. 
An der CPU (E4500), dem RAM (4*1GB Kingston DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12-1T) oder dem Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4) kann das doch nicht liegen? 
Der Ram läuft wie ich vorhin überraschend festgestellt habe eh mit entschärften Latenzen (CL5-6-6-18-2T). Die CPU läuft mal so mal so. Wegen BF3 habe ich die V-Core von 1.104V (statt 1.325; Primestable) auf Standard und den FSB von 200MHz auf 240MHz erhöht. Auch Primestable.


----------



## Gonzberg (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du Dich mal im OC-Forum umschaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass Prime für einen aussagekräftigen Stabilitätstest nichts ausreicht.
Hast Du die Möglichkeit den anderen Samsung nochmal anzuschließen und mit dem ein paar Runden BF3 zu spielen?
Ansonsten Takt und Spannung um ein paar Prozent reduzieren und nochmal versuchen schadet ja auch nichts.
Hast Du im Freundeskreis jemanden, der noch ne Graka rumliegen hat, bzw. Dir seine mal einen Nachmittag ausleihen kann?
Auf Verdacht neu kaufen ist ja immer sehr ärgerlich, wenn es dann doch nicht die Ursache ist.

EDIT:

Für ein Markennetzteil mit 400W sollte die GTX460 passen, da diese in einem Durchschnittssystem unter Last ~300W zieht.
Allerdings solltest Du es dann mit dem OC der CPU nicht zu weit treiben, gesetz dem Fall, dass Du nicht eh schon zu weit gegangen bist-->instabil

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-460/24/


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

> Aber eben jetzt... Gestern BF3 erhalten, heute gespielt und habe wieder beim Spielen schwarzes Bild (keine farbigen Streifen). Der Ton läuft weiter. Mal dauert es nur wenige Sekunden, mal sogar mehr als 10. Wird wohl die Grafikkarte sein, oder?
> Ist halt wahnsinnig komisch, da der andere Samsung funktioniert hat. Ich glaube kaum, dass der Dell schon hinüber ist.


 
Das liegt sicher nicht am Monitor. Sieht mir eher nach Grafikkarte aus. Allerdings behaupten einige User, das BF @ OC Probleme bereitet.


----------

